# DxO upgrade question.



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I have decided to get DxO, I have found version 9.0 genuine licensed boxed product on disc cheaper than the version 9.5 download before the special offer finished. 
I would like to know if upgrading from 9.0 to 9.5 is one of the free minor upgrades, if I have to pay it is possibly not worth doing. 
Anyone using DxO know the answer please? 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2014)

What price did you find? DXO often has sales, it was $199, but has jumped back to $299 until the next sale.

BTW, you must get the Elite Version to work with Raw from DSLR's (just in case you did not know), The Standard version does not play with DSLR files.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I just confirmed with the DxO Supported Gear which edition for your camera. It would appear that all crop cameras, which is what I have, are supported by Standard Edition. It is only when making the jump to full frame that Elite Edition is needed. 
I do appreciate the heads up though. 
I found Standard Edition version 9.0 for £69 instead of £79. Just wanted to know if I can upgrade to 9.5.1 from 9.0 for free as I read that minor upgrades are free but major are at a cost. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2014)

The incremental updates (e.g. within 9.x) are free, major upgrades are paid.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Neuro. 
Thanks for that, I thought / hoped that would be the case, I would expect to pay for a ver 10 upgrade. 

Cheers Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> The incremental updates (e.g. within 9.x) are free, major upgrades are paid.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> I just confirmed with the DxO Supported Gear which edition for your camera. It would appear that all crop cameras, which is what I have, are supported by Standard Edition. It is only when making the jump to full frame that Elite Edition is needed.
> I do appreciate the heads up though.
> I found Standard Edition version 9.0 for £69 instead of £79. Just wanted to know if I can upgrade to 9.5.1 from 9.0 for free as I read that minor upgrades are free but major are at a cost.
> ...



Thanks for the correction, I'd thought it was all DSLR's. I now have FF so I had to use the Elite version.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 25, 2014)

In my experience the company answers questions quickly although the last time I asked something the answer came from Europe so factor in the time zone issues. I don't remember if 9.5 was a free upgrade, although the pattern would dictate that it is.
Jonathan


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Jonathan. 
I haven't emailed, but I did check FAQs, it says as you are a customer check your account where you will find which updates (or was it upgrades) are available to you! Not so helpful if you are not yet a customer. It seems that 9.5.1 is an intermediate update and is free. I guess a question might get a definitive response. 

Cheers Graham.



jonathan7007 said:


> In my experience the company answers questions quickly although the last time I asked something the answer came from Europe so factor in the time zone issues. I don't remember if 9.5 was a free upgrade, although the pattern would dictate that it is.
> Jonathan


----------

